# شرح ( مكافحة الحريق وأجهزة الإنذار)



## م. حسام الدين (21 ديسمبر 2015)

*
**fire **F**ighting Course*​

*Prepared BY*​ · *Eng. Hossam ELdin Samir *​
* Supervised By*​ *Eng. Mahmud Abdelaty *​
*Senior Electromechanical Engineer*​
​ رابط التحميل 

https://files.fm/u/8vg92qyp

أسألكم الدعاء 
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2015)

م. حسام الدين قال:


> *
> **fire **F**ighting Course*​
> 
> *[FONT=&]Prepared BY[/FONT]*​ · *[FONT=&]Eng. Hossam ELdin Samir [/FONT]*​
> ...





مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيكم و في انتظار الجزء الثاني 
أكثر الله من أمثالك و بارك لكم فيما رزقكم


----------



## نور للأبد (23 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرًا .. مهندس حسام .. لسة مفتحتهوش .. بس مستبشر من اللي شوفته في التكييف


----------



## elnazeer71 (18 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## samoray22 (22 مارس 2016)

رجاءاً اعادة رفع الملف برابط جديد . جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء​


----------

